# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Help welke oefeningen zijn goed voor mij & zie k er straks mooi uit op het strand? :D

## Sparkling

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Josefien (een meisje dus), 19 jaar, 1,69cm lang en weeg 54 kilo  :Embarrassment: 

De zomer komt er weer aan, en wil er natuurlijk straks mooi & strak uit zien in mijn bikini; haha!
Nu vroeg ik me het een en het ander af, want heb totaal geen verstand van eventuele oefeningen en dergelijken.
Ik weet niet wat mijn vetpercentage is aangezien dit zelf bijna niet te meten is & wil alles zelf thuis gaan doen, dus er komt geen sportschol aan te pas. Voor mijn leeftijd, lengte en gewicht ''denk ik'' dat ik geen hoog vetpercentage zal hebben. Maar ik kan er goed naast zitten natuurlijk!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maaaar, is er iemand die mij misschien kan vertellen/uitleggen hoe ik dit het beste (thuis) aan kan pakken? Moet ik eerst cardio gaan doen, of kan ik gelijk buik/rug/been spieren gaan trainen & wat zijn dan goede oefeningen? *aub help mij!!!*  :Big Grin: 


Alvast bedankt!

----------


## JordyM

Heey Josefien, het hangt er vooral vanaf wat jij ziet onder er goed uitzien? Als dit is gewoon wat spieren dan zou ik gewoon buikspieren trainen en dergelijke, dat kan heel gemakkelijk door gewoon sit-ups en als je armen wilt doen kan je gewichten halen of gewoon opdrukken, het komt er vanzelf wel aangezien je (MAAR) 54 kilo weegt moet ik toch zeggen dat je er dan niet slecht kunt uitzien dus alles wat je in de komde tijd zou kunnen kweken qua spieren is een bonus!

----------


## Alex

Als je thuis de buikspieren wilt trainen dan kan dat prima, hier vindt je er oefeningen voor: http://www.buikspieren-oefeningen.nl...en-voor-thuis/

----------

